# Wild, crazy yearling at her first show...



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Great job! Lilly does look very relaxed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Good job! Your yearling looks bigger than my 2 year old, lol.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

What a credit to you, you deserve to feel proud of what you've done with her


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

You have worked very hard with her! It has definitely paid off and she looks great!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! It's funny, because she was the smallest yearling there compared to those halter horse yearlings. Those things were total monsters! But we won't be doing halter anymore, so longeline season is in a month or two.

I kept on waiting for her to freak out or spook at something: there was a gaggle of ducks that were running around, of course the loudspeakers and the banners on the walls, and a lot of traffic and noise. She didn't even look at any of that stuff, which really freaked me out! I was so ready to do my hip-arounds that I never got to do.

The only issue she had was her stall was very small and down in the dirt. She refused to go in it, so I had to back her into it a couple times before she got over it. Kind of odd, but I guess that's because she's lived in the huge foaling stall her entire life. 

The only problem is I spent more time training her how to behave than how to be groomed, so we had fuzzy ears and feet and no bath :/ So that's next on our list of things to do.

You can imagine the sheer joy of being exhausted at the end of the weekend, dreading to get on the trailer to go home (especially after watching many other horses being pulled, pushed, and whupped to get on), and she just gets on like it's nothing. I never felt more like a real horseperson in my life than at that moment, I could've cried. Trailer training her was my biggest fear because I'm clausterphobic in the trailer with the horse (I've gotten hurt in there before with another horse). I had to overcome my own fears in order to be a leader and teach her the way. I kept trying to ask my trainer to teach her how to load, but she wouldn't let me, I had to do the work. And I'm really glad she made me, because now I feel so accomplished. 

You can never over-prepare!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Well done! Glad it went well


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Good show (no pun intended)!!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Yay Lilly! She looks great. I can't wait to take Henny to his first show this year. I don't care how we place, I'd just like some show experience for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

